# Bareback shooting 35 ft and a bean can



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi all .. just thought I'd share with you a little video of me shooting frameless .. I use 2 pouches to connect the frameless set .. works great for me ! Have a good day!  




Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## trapperdes (Apr 5, 2015)

Great shots!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Amazing accuracy


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

I think u posted the wrong video bro. Def a frame

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

It looks like a tiny turtle frame. Smooth shootn though


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I can't even scratch my back without looking, let alone load a pouch or frame pouch. Good shooting.

It was a Lucky7-PFS (per his intro), here is the proper video from what I can tell.


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Great shooting.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Super shooting !

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## pmatty77 (Jun 12, 2011)

Class


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Thank you all!! But yes I did post the wrong video!!! Lol sorry I will post the right one in the comment section sorry guys!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

brucered said:


> I can't even scratch my back without looking, let alone load a pouch or frame pouch. Good shooting.
> 
> It was a Lucky7-PFS (per his intro), here is the proper video from what I can tell.


Thank you... it was actually a did one I'll post in the comment now .

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

here is the Correct vid guys . Sorry

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

The Warrior said:


> Great shooting.


Thank you my friend

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

pmatty77 said:


> Class


Thank you!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

